# z445



## drcvonnors (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought a jd z445 this spring. I did not like it from the start,
the zero radius feature is nice but rather than vacuum like a normal mower, it pushes everything in front and up in the air.
I sent it back to the dealer and he flat out told me it wasn't right.
after 9 days of waiting I went back to see what was wrong.
first my sale person told me well they have only been making them for 2 years. great news. then the service manager said the tech who put it together had been let go. more great news.
they returned my mower without so much as a field test.
it stilll has the same problem filthy dirty grass cutting, Ihave to wear goggles to cut my grass. now they want to put an extension kit on the front to cut down the dust and debris.
it runs like a deere but cuts like a run away cyclone. I dont think I want the kit since i bought a jd because of their reputation.
anyone know about this faulty machine any advice.
I know its only a little mower but i cut almost three acres and I need it. It's big to me I spoke to the owner of the company atlantic tractor (Dennis jones) and he offered no help only sarcasm I hung up with little hope of any help from his dealership.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to TractorForum. When ever I have probelms with a dealership, there is always corporate. When a dealership gets a call from the corporate office heads will turn, I promise you that. It sounds like something isnt right with the unit it should not be spitting grass in your face under normal conditions. A dealership owner should not be making sarcastic comments to a customer. It sounds like you have gone through the proper channels and nothing, so now its time to go over there heads, thats my two cents worth anyhow.

Customer Contact Center

If you have questions regarding your Residential, Commercial, or Golf & Turf Equipment, please call our Customer Contact Center at 1-800-537-8233. 
Our regular hours of operation are: 

8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. (EST), Monday - Friday 
9:00 a.m. - 3:00 p.m. (EST), Saturday 
Closed every Sunday. 

Contact your local John Deere Dealer with technical questions regarding your John Deere equipment.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to TF drcvonnors. I am thinking maybe this could be an easy problem to fix (at least hopefully). By chance, did anyone at the dealer check to see if the mechanic installed the blades upside down? This could indeed cause the symptoms you describle. :truth: 

Most mower blades are designed to provide a certain amount of "lift" or in the case of a mower, suction. IF the blade is installed upside down.......I think you get the picture. 

This is something you can check yourself. Check underneath the mower. Usually each blade has a stamp indicating which side goes up.


----------



## GreenBeanSC (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with the above said, i think the blades may be on backwards.


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Welcome to TF drcvonnors. I am thinking maybe this could be an easy problem to fix (at least hopefully). By chance, did anyone at the dealer check to see if the mechanic installed the blades upside down? This could indeed cause the symptoms you describle. :truth:
> 
> Most mower blades are designed to provide a certain amount of "lift" or in the case of a mower, suction. IF the blade is installed upside down.......I think you get the picture.
> ...


This was the first thing I thought of also chief.


----------



## gbking (Jun 3, 2011)

My Z445 throws dust and grass a bit, but I was warned by the dealer that it was an inherent issue, along with the bumpy ride due to the lack of a suspension system. The 54-inch high capacity deck leaves my 3 acre yard of mixed vegetation (some of it can't exactly be called grass) looking much more uniform than my olf L130 ever managed to do, and my mowing time has been cut in half. I have to take a shower after I mow, but I'll trade that for the extra two hours I save.


----------



## eldowdy (Sep 4, 2011)

gbking said:


> My Z445 throws dust and grass a bit, but I was warned by the dealer that it was an inherent issue, along with the bumpy ride due to the lack of a suspension system. The 54-inch high capacity deck leaves my 3 acre yard of mixed vegetation (some of it can't exactly be called grass) looking much more uniform than my olf L130 ever managed to do, and my mowing time has been cut in half. I have to take a shower after I mow, but I'll trade that for the extra two hours I save.


I agree. I love my Z445. Bought it in June of 2011. After mowing with an old Dixon for 6 years. This puppy is a Cadillac! I have yet to see a zero turn that has a suspesion under it.

Ed


----------

